

An addictive game of perspective - alexkearns
http://woodgears.ca/eyeball//index.html

======
amix
Spotting the perspective is not that easy, at least in art, and it's first in
1400's that we understood it properly. Before Filippo Brunelleschi* most
things were painted with invalid perspectives.

* [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filippo_Brunelleschi#Invention_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filippo_Brunelleschi#Invention_of_linear_perspective)

------
joez
9+ first try, 3.13 second, 383 third try.

Definitely addicting but too short. Should match you up against peers based
off how you did in previous games.

------
anigbrowl
3.75; I'm surprised, as I consider myself to have a poor eye for these things.

------
8plot
This highlights why I'm no good at billiards.

------
zaphar
4.62 first try. Higher than I expected

------
aaronz3
3.07 first try, got it down to 2.35

------
noonespecial
Hmm. 4. Guess I'm no one special.

------
stavrianos
very frustrating with a bad mouse

------
lacker
2.59, woo

------
revorad
7

------
zeynel1
I got 9.26 at first try

~~~
eru
12.60, but I didn't know what I was doing in the first few.

